# A few question's for you :)



## Kaelia (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, 
we were recently adopted by a very pregnant stray kitty. We have taken her to our vet who confirmed her pregnancy and said the kitties would make an appearance sometime during the next week or so. No real sign of them arriving yet but we are now prepared for them.
She is a very beautiful tortie, rather malnorished but is eating and drinking plenty so hopefully she will pick up soon.
I have spoken to other's about her and was pm'd by a breeder on another forum stating that she was a Tonkinese. Now the picture's I have since seen of the breed look similar in face and body but not the same colour. She has beautiful fur, very flat to her body but very soft and shiny.
Anyone have any Idea's on what kind of breed/mix she is?



















She has stunning eye colour, is very vocal and chatty and such a loving little girl.

We have decided to keep her as an indoor cat and have made arrangement's to get her spayed as soon as she has weaned her babies. 
We obviously don't care what type of cat she is as she has already stolen our heart, we were just interested as if she was a specific breed would she need a specific diet?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is a tortoiseshell calico (Tortie) cat. You could also call her a Torbie (tortoiseshell tabby) because I see stripes in her orange markings over her left eye and on her right cheek. With her angular face, lage ears, thin tail and being chatty/vocal I would say it is very possible she has some oriental (Siamese and others of the same family) in her. I also think she is beautiful and very lucky to have found you and your family to take her in and love her.
More pics, please...especially when the little ones arrive.
Heidi


----------



## Kaelia (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank Heidi, I will keep you updated and post some pic's when Isis little one's arrive 
I'm hoping she hasn't got too long left before she give's birth as she look's rather uncomfortable now. You can see her babies move from across the room. Her tummy appears to have dropped a little so finger's crossed she doesn't have long left. It's very exciting! We have a few friend's already showing a huge interest in her and would love one of her kitten's so finding forever home's for them won't be a problem. We have considered keeping one ourselves as company for her. We shall see when the time come's.

She does have a very angular face and yes there are quite prominant orange stripe's on her face, she has adorable colouring. We did think she maybe had some siamese in her. She is very clever and will somehow let us know what she want's. Sometime's we think she is more dog than cat lol
She loves to play with anything that shine's or glitters and will play fetch with us. Very strange for a cat :lol: 
We have now confined her to our bedroom as her time is nearing, We spend as much time with her as possible and when we are not in the room with her we have plugged in a baby monitor so we can her her if she cries. I'm so glad I kept them when my children grew up lol
I shall keep you posted with her progress.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

She's a lovely cat and lucky to have found you. I can't wait to see the baby pics.

seashell


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She's a regular tortie. The weak pattern in the red spots don't make her tabby. All red cats have some degree of tabby markings(ghost patterns) since the red pigment isn't as concentrated as black is. 

As for being Tonkinese, no. Tonkinese cats are mixes between Siamese and Burmese and this means they're always pointed. Either they carry one sepia gene and one colorpoint gene (making them mink/tonkinese), two sets of colorpoint genes (making them colorpoints) or two sets of sepia genes (making them sepia/Burmese point). They can never be solid, unpointed.

She's very beautyful though and I wish you the very best of luck with the kittens.


----------



## Kaelia (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank's for clearing that up for us Sol. I searched the web the other night looking at lot's of different Tonkinese and couldn't find any with her colouring lol... now I know why 
I have no idea about genetic's and I am very limited to my knowledge of cat breed's, thank you so much for clearing it up. 
She is being rather elusive today and hiding in the walk in wardrobe alot so we are hoping thats a good sign. 

Thank you all for your compliments of her, we think she is such a little star.
When her babies arrive we would be blessed if they look anything like her, and you can count on me posting pic's of her with her babies. Finger's crossed for a safe arrival.


----------

